# Game 72: 76ers @ Heat (3/25/11 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, March 25, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Zydrunas Ilguaskas
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sixers have been playing very well for a while now. Possible playoff opponent so hopefully the Heat come out motivated.

Gotta keep those PG's in Holliday and Williams in check. Those type of PG's have hurt us.

And for goodness sake, keep a body on Jodie Meeks. Dude lit us up in those 1st two games way back when we played them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st possession and Bosh already gets 2 free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, 4 dumb turnovers already for the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another careless turnover.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

6 turnovers in the 1st 6 minutes. Ugly start.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Typical careless basketball by the Heat in the first half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dont cheat inside when you're on Meeks, Wade.

I believe Meeks is now 12-18 from 3 against us this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another careless turnover..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick drive and dunk by Lebron


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why does every team ALWAYS do this?!? WHy!?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, a fadeaway 3 from Lou Williams to beat the buzzer.

27-20 after 1

That was about as careless a quarter as i've seen the Heat play. So many dumb turnovers which led to many Sixers points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the idiotic turnovers continue.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is pathetic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I dont think we looked this bad in our 30pt loss in San Antonio.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

11 turnovers LoLHeat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Down 16.

Heat look in slow motion tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Is everyone hungover tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh

a clean pass


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They're thinkin about what they're gonna do on a Friday night after the game. Home court disadvantage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, sick dunk by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade did the eurostep and still had the lift to dunk it. 

nice 4-0 run by Wade.

Hopefully that dunk woke them up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> They're thinkin about what they're gonna do on a Friday night after the game. Home court disadvantage.


Ultra music festival is going on just a few blocks away from the arena

Doubt most of them care about that music though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup.

10-0 Heat run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Wade tried to murder Young there.

Heat all of a sudden have woken up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade

Wade has taken over


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade taking Oveer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Bosh

1pt game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game has turned around so quickly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller2LBJ

Heat up 3


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lou Williams and his garbage threes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF at the last 2 shots the Sixers have hit...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade with 19 pts in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-50 Heat at the half

Crazy comeback to take the lead after being down 16.

Gotta keep this play now.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

wow 47 of 51 Lebron Wade Bosh. 0 Heat bench points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Lebron and Bosh with 47 of the 51pts. 100 for the game isnt out of the question f this pace keeps up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Psyched we got the lead, but damn, 76ers hit some ridiculous shots to close that half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lets go Bears and Cats.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, I'd rather Wade stay on Meeks than help out on Holliday.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2James


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron's head was at rim level there. So much for losing some hops.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeaaaah boi. That was sick


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dw To [email protected]


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with the last 11 Heat pts


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Is it just me or are the Sixers getting all the 50/50 scrambles.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

what the hell? AGAIN!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-77 after 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lou Williams 8-9 20 pts. That spot up deep 3 just wasn't fair.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bummer, Lou Williams is friggin annoying m,e


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4th quarter...Miller opens up with a missed 3.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mike Miller just isn't doing enough, really disappointed with him.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is not going well


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll give it to Mike. The guy puts his body(head) on the line on every loose ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333

big shot


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit/


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Force a miss and cat grab the rebound.

Doesnt seem like out night tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

wtf get a board


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

double facepalm


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333

another big 3 off an offensive rebound


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love Wade. Ridonkulous.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade And 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the block and fastbreak layup

Tie game!

This team can put together some crazy quick runs


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mvp Mvp


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dwyane ****ing Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Home crowd sucks even more than usual tonight. I've seen Lebron, Wade, JJ and others trying to get the crowd going all night long.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jj!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones QUICK TRIGGER


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and1!!

Crowd's gotten much better since I said they sucked tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Mvp Mvp


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade 3 asts away from a huge TripDoub


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wheres the foul calls!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk!

Wade has taken over!


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

noice


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with 20 and 1 rebound away from another double double

Lebron!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Balls gotta be in Wade's hands right now.

Lebron has played great as well, but Wade was getting in the paint with ease.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We need to run that Wade/Lebron pick and roll. Goddamn. What are we doing here!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jj 33333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets a double double. Big 3 each have a double double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade- 37/11/8/5/2
Lebron- 32/10/3/1
Bosh- 20/10

As great as each have been, those 2 JJ 3's were probably the biggest shots of the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk. 

Wade with 18 in the 4th.

Heat win!

Great win after the god awful start.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones yall


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bobcats up 2 on Boston with 15.5 seconds left. Boston ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> James ****ing Jones yall


Credit Spo for getting him out there over Miller.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics lose!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Boston loses again, we are 0.5 games back


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bulls losing as well.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

AH HA Boston. Now a Bulls loss would make this night complete. Go MEMPHIS.

BTW Wade POTG.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Chicago pulls out the win over Memphis.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> tomhaberstroh Over past 25 years, only player to match Dwyane Wade's line of 39 pts, 11 rebs, 8 asts, 5 blks, and 3 stl? Shaq in 2001.
> 
> WallaceHeatNBA Wade's near-perfect 4th qtr: 18 pts (7/8 shooting), 4rebs, 3 stls, 3blks, 2 assts in 12 wire2wire minutes. Philly scored 17.


Jeez, he played better in the 4th than I thought.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Jeez, he played better in the 4th than I thought.


cool that deserves to be posted in the main forum.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

It is performance like these that people don't understand when we are saying that Wade is legitimately in the conversation with Kobe and Bron.

I hope Wade will tear in the playoffs


----------

